# Farbeimer Zeichnen



## Sculpture-Berlin (27. August 2004)

Hallöchen.... wollte mal nach tips suchen/fragen... und zwar ich möchte gerne einen Farbeimer in PS machen so wo Farbe runterläuft sollte nach möglichkeit leicht 3d aussehen.... komme mit PS so ganz gut klar nur irgendwie fehlt mir der entscheidene Tip.... würd mich freuen wenn sich jmd bereit erklärt mir dabei zu helfen....

Habe mal ein Bsp angehängt.....


----------



## DJTrancelight (27. August 2004)

Hi,

an welcher Stelle kommst du nicht weiter? Wenn du PS7 hast, dann gibt es den Filter 3d-Transformieren. Mit dem kannst du die Eimerform auf die Schnelle machen. u. Den Filter auf eine leere Ebene anwenden damit du diese später bearbeiten kannst. 


Viele Grüße
DJ Trancelight


----------



## ShadowMan (27. August 2004)

Hi du!

Dir ist aber schon klar das der obige Eimer mit einem 3d-Programm gemacht wurde oder? Wenn ich mich nicht ganz irre gibts das 3d-Modell sogar im Web für Cinema 4d, müsste ich aber nochmal nachschaun.

Aber falls dir nur PS zur Verfügung steht wäre es wie Dj sagte wichtig zu wissen wo genau du nicht weiter weißt 

LG,
Manuel ;-]


----------



## ~SpArGs~ (27. August 2004)

> Dir ist aber schon klar das der obige Eimer mit einem 3d-Programm gemacht wurde oder? Wenn ich mich nicht ganz irre gibts das 3d-Modell sogar im Web für Cinema 4d, müsste ich aber nochmal nachschaun



Quatsch ist doch der 3D Transformieren Filter von Photoshop wie DJTrancelight schon angetönt hatte :-]


----------



## ShadowMan (27. August 2004)

Jepp, mit Sicherheit...dann mach mir das in PS mal vor...

Komisch, habe gerade das 3d Modell gefunden das genauso ausschaut...hm...woran das wohl liegt?!  

Gruß,
Manuel ;-]


----------



## Mythos007 (27. August 2004)

Bleibt doch bitte einmal bei der Sache...


----------



## Sculpture-Berlin (28. August 2004)

Also danke erstmal für die Tips.... habe PS CS auf dem PC hier. Zu Hause 7.... Bei Cs gibts leider kein 3d transformieren :-( ...... Wollte es schon so in der art haben wie auf dem Bild.... Also Quader zeichnen kein Ding usw.... Nur dann die Ränder so original wie möglich zu zeichen stellt ein Problem dar irgendwie.... z.b. Der Rand wo der Deckel raufkommt hat ja eine Kante nach aussen... der Inhalt " Farbe " sollte auch irgendwie von den anderen Ebenen " frei bearbeitbar sein... der Griff muss ja auch irgendwie ran oder ;-) .... sone Details meine ich... Dachte jmd hat ein " Shape " für mich *gg*


----------



## DJTrancelight (28. August 2004)

Hi!

Also den Deckel machst du mit mehreren, immer kleiner werdenden Elipsen und kannst die Ebeneneffekte "Abgeflachte Kanten und Relief" verwenden.
Was mir mir auch noch gerade zu der Farbe einfallt. Den Effekt bekommt man glaube ich ziemlich gut hin, wenn der Filter Beleuchtungseffekt angewendet wird wobei unten in den Einstellungen Relief aktiviert wird.

Den Griff machst du auch mit einer Elipse und verzerrst diese mit dem Transformationswerkzeug (STRG+T ). Wenn du das hast, positionierst du den Griff so wo du ihn haben möchtest, legst diese Ebene hinter deinen Eimer, wählst die Eimerebene mit STRG+Klick in der Ebenenpalette aus, wechselst jetzt zu deiner Griffebene und drückst die ENTF-Taste (Somit ist nur noch der kleine Henkel zu sehen). Jetzt kannst du auf den Griff und auch auf den Eimer einen Grau-/Weißverlauf legen.

Zum Metalleffekt gibts ja hier Tutorials 

Viele Grüße
DJ Trancelight


----------



## Sculpture-Berlin (28. August 2004)

SO habe mal rumgetüftelt  was ich nu wissen mag wie man am besten FFarbe verlaufen Bzw Klekse machen kann *gg* .... so schauts bislang aus... muss sagen das Ps 7 besser is als CS ! 
Hier mein Werk...


----------



## ShadowMan (28. August 2004)

Hi du!

Für die Farbe würde ich mir einfach ein paar schöne Brushes suchen und diese dann mit dem Stempeltool nachbearbeiten. Ich denke damit dürften sich schon ein paar gute Ergebnisse erzielen lassen 

Lieben Gruß,
Manuel ;-]


----------



## Sculpture-Berlin (28. August 2004)

SO habe jetz glaube ich ein brauchbares Ergebniss erzielt  ..... ODER?!
Falls jmd eine Idee hat es realistischer zu zeichnen bitte immer braf posten *gg*


----------



## extracuriosity (28. August 2004)

Den Eimer find ich eigentlich ganz gut gelungen, aber die Farbe sieht echt nicht so toll aus. Ich galub, die macht ein paar Kurven zuviel nach unten, das ist nicht realistisch. Ausserdem sind alle Spuren ganau gleich dick und das an jeder Stelle. 
Schau dir doch mal das Tutorial an, vielleicht hilft´s dir weiter.

Und ein bisschen OFFTOPIC: Den 3d Transformieren Filter gibt´s in der CS Version immernoch. Muss nur manuell von der CD nachinstalliert werden. Keine Ahnung warum.


----------



## Sculpture-Berlin (28. August 2004)

So nun mal das Resultat einiger Stunden ....... Hoffe das es diesmal gut ankommt mit der Farbe.... ich benötige ja kein Plakat davon wenns kleiner is merkt man die Details eh nich so genau  ....... Aber wenn jmd noch nen Zusatz oder ne Idee hat immer her damit  

Mfg @ all Gfx-ler ;-)


----------

